# Disabeling Stabilitrak and TC on 2014 gmc sierra



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Has anyone figured out how to completely disable these features? I know that there is a button on the dash that you can push and hold for 10 seconds and the truck will say on the dash that traction control and stabilitrak is off but in fact its is not completely. I played in a snowy parking lot with my truck the other night with this feature. my gosh its terrible when both are on. hell one little slip of the tire and the motor practically shuts down with the traction control. As for the stabilitrac I did some investigating and it actually applies break pressure et when the truck is sliding sideways. THIS FEATURE ABOUT WRECKED BE THE OTHER NIGHT!!! I went out plowed my lots and on my way home. Pretty healthy snow right around 5" give or take. im bee bopping down the road and come to a small snow drift and truck gets a little sideways in it. This is where I know most on plow site will understand my point (while the pencil pushers at gm ive talked to do not)......... So truck gets a little out of wack and I start to feather the throttle to get her back in shape. Little did I know I would have ZERO POWER. And to top that off once the truck all at once snaps around into a 180 because the truck is applying rear breaks when sliding sideways!!!............ no harm not fowl THIS TIME. a truck getting a little out of wack is part of driving in wintery conditions and being able to have the ability to have power and the know how to bring it out is something ive been able to do for 11 years of plowing with absolutely zero problems until GM decided they needed to try and drive my truck FOR ME. 

I have done a little research and from What I gather nobody has figured out how to disable these features unless they used EFI live........ I may do this but honestly Im scared that a tune on the truck may void the warranty so has anyone else figured out how to disable it???? GM is definitely not going to help me. They say its one of the best features to ever come out. I say its fine If grandma wants it but every once in a while you need to sling some mud to get out of a pickle or have power when you get out of shape........ I don't need someone else driving my truck for me. Sometimes the difference in wrecking or not wrecking is in the foot that feathering the skinny pedal on the right. And damn sure not plowing breaks while your sliding sideways which is what these trucks do. I find it more dangerous than helpful myself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ford ABS is about the same. Instead of assisting only the wheel that has locked up, it applies the ABS to all 4 wheels greatly increasing your stopping distance. 

Computers should not be replacing people's ability to drive in all conditions. 

Good luck.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Does it still do it in 4WD? On my 2011 F350, those systems don't seem to have any effect while I'm in 4wd. I turn the traction control off when I'm in 2wd because if I turn a corner that has snow on it, the traction control kicks in and basically shuts down the throttle; real annoying.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

seville009;1772366 said:


> Does it still do it in 4WD? On my 2011 F350, those systems don't seem to have any effect while I'm in 4wd. I turn the traction control off when I'm in 2wd because if I turn a corner that has snow on it, the traction control kicks in and basically shuts down the throttle; real annoying.


It was in 4 wheel high when this happened to me the other night...... They stated at my dealer that it wouldn't do it in 4 wheel low but that ain't worth a crap to me...... The way I see it is like this..... Not that I'm out doing this but if a person wants to go bust donuts in a parking lot for fun that's there business. That's not why I'm griping but that's the way I feel.


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Pull the abs main fuse, you will have some warning lights on, but the traction and abs will be 100% disabled


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Is this your first modern truck?


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1772409 said:


> Is this your first modern truck?


Ive had tons of Chevrolet 6 litre gassers up to 2005 models. Never had any of this garbage on it before............................ Weather they were on trucks from 1980 to present it is still useless on a work truck...... I can see putting it on cars but rear wheel drive work vehicles sometimes you need to be able to spin....... and above all, the last thing ANY OF US NEED is for a vehicle manufacture have a computer system that applies break pressure while truck is sideways out of control. That is the worse thing you can do when a vehicle is out of shape is apply break pressure It will loop immediately every time!. As I stated earlier, had I been in one of my older trucks I could have driven out of that situation with two fingers on the wheel and a feather of the gas pedal....................... I do not need any vehicle manufacturer trying to drive my vehicle for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowcrazy;1772440 said:


> Ive had tons of Chevrolet 6 litre gassers up to 2005 models. Never had any of this garbage on it before............................ Weather they were on trucks from 1980 to present it is still useless on a work truck...... I can see putting it on cars but rear wheel drive work vehicles sometimes you need to be able to spin....... and above all, the last thing ANY OF US NEED is for a vehicle manufacture have a computer system that applies break pressure while truck is sideways out of control. That is the worse thing you can do when a vehicle is out of shape is apply break pressure It will loop immediately every time!. As I stated earlier, had I been in one of my older trucks I could have driven out of that situation with two fingers on the wheel and a feather of the gas pedal....................... I do not need any vehicle manufacturer trying to drive my vehicle for me.


Ding, ding, ding............we have a winner.

Computers can not be programmed to every situation like a person's brain.

If I ever buy a "modern" vehicle with any of this crap, it will be disabled.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

myzx6;1772379 said:


> Pull the abs main fuse, you will have some warning lights on, but the traction and abs will be 100% disabled


If you pull the ABS fuse, it effects the proportioning valves as well and really messes with normal braking.

Unplug 1 wheel sensor for the abs. The abs will disable itself and the computer will say there is an abs problem, but the remainder of the braking system should work normally. Don't know if it will solve the loss of engine power, but hopefully with the abs disabled, the traction control with shut itself down as well.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1772454 said:


> Ding, ding, ding............we have a winner.
> 
> Computers can not be programmed to every situation like a person's brain.
> 
> If I ever buy a "modern" vehicle with any of this crap, it will be disabled.


Damn right!^^^^^^^^^ I just got off the phone with a fella that tunes trucks (mostly diesels) in my area and he said he will have no problems disabling these features with his efi live system BUT he has no clue if this application will void warranties on the truck. I gotta figure that out and Ive found my solution........... The 300 bucks its gonna cost to do this could save my ass some day so it will be money well spent.....


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Woodenshoe;1772461 said:


> If you pull the ABS fuse, it effects the proportioning valves as well and really messes with normal braking.
> 
> Unplug 1 wheel sensor for the abs. The abs will disable itself and the computer will say there is an abs problem, but the remainder of the braking system should work normally. Don't know if it will solve the loss of engine power, but hopefully with the abs disabled, the traction control with shut itself down as well.


Who told you this? I worked for GM and Chrysler and the systems are basically the same. Both my 2002 GMC 1500 and my 2006 Chevy 2500HD both have the ABS maxi-fuses pulled and the brakes work great. Pulling a sensor or unplugging a sensor does not always disable the system and sometimes will make matters worse. Pulling the maxi-fuse will disable the whole system including the motor and valves. The ABS and Brake lights come on and that is it. No problems with inspection either, both of mine passed with the fuses pulled.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

woodchuck2;1772620 said:


> Who told you this? I worked for GM and Chrysler and the systems are basically the same. Both my 2002 GMC 1500 and my 2006 Chevy 2500HD both have the ABS maxi-fuses pulled and the brakes work great. Pulling a sensor or unplugging a sensor does not always disable the system and sometimes will make matters worse. Pulling the maxi-fuse will disable the whole system including the motor and valves. The ABS and Brake lights come on and that is it. No problems with inspection either, both of mine passed with the fuses pulled.


You said it yourself in your question, by pulling the maxi fuse it disables the motor and VALVES. Proportioning valves affect how your brakes function... My mechanic taught me the trick for unplugging a wheel sensor after chasing a gremlin in a 2002 for 2 weeks (turned out to be a bad computer). I currently have 6 Chevys, each with a sensor unplugged (peaked at 11 trucks before we switched to Furds). The only light that is on is the abs, and the brakes work perfectly!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I've never really had an issue with this stuff. Sorry to tell you but times are changing. I can control my truck without activating abs or trac control. 


You may be in for a lawsuit if you're abs is disabled in an accident as well.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1772773 said:


> I've never really had an issue with this stuff. Sorry to tell you but times are changing. I can control my truck without activating abs or trac control.
> 
> You may be in for a lawsuit if you're abs is disabled in an accident as well.


Dude, tell ya what, I have raced 700+hp late model dirt cars for years. Now Im not going to go into whos a better driver but my trophy room states that I know a thing or two about driving sideways. As for the lawsuits. I don't want to hear that ****.. seems to be everyones answer, lawsuit this lawsuit that. Trucks were FINE for how many years without this garbage. I don't care if your not having problems or not. Go start your own thread about how your so good you can drive with granny control. Ill stick to driving without it. You have two posts in this thread which have not been helpful what so ever so stay the F out of here if you have nothing better to do than start trouble...........

I appreciate all the replies that were helpful. Truck is already fixed! Went and hooked up truck with EFI live and its just like it doesn't have it. He also turned off some option called "torque management" and holly cow did it help low end. I can float the valves sideways all I want if I feel like it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

snowcrazy;1772815 said:


> Dude, tell ya what, I have raced 700+hp late model dirt cars for years. Now Im not going to go into whos a better driver but my trophy room states that I know a thing or two about driving sideways. As for the lawsuits. I don't want to hear that ****.. seems to be everyones answer, lawsuit this lawsuit that. Trucks were FINE for how many years without this garbage. I don't care if your not having problems or not. Go start your own thread about how your so good you can drive with granny control. Ill stick to driving without it. You have two posts in this thread which have not been helpful what so ever so stay the F out of here if you have nothing better to do than start trouble...........
> 
> I appreciate all the replies that were helpful. Truck is already fixed! Went and hooked up truck with EFI live and its just like it doesn't have it. He also turned off some option called "torque management" and holly cow did it help low end. I can float the valves sideways all I want if I feel like it. Thanks guys!


You're an ass.

I said I've learned how to work around the traction crap. It is what it is. Al ogre controls are trucks it's not going away.

It's just like when abs was introduced. Everyone said they same thing. It's still here ain't it?


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1772825 said:


> You're an ass.
> 
> I said I've learned how to work around the traction crap. It is what it is. Al ogre controls are trucks it's not going away.
> 
> It's just like when abs was introduced. Everyone said they same thing. It's still here ain't it?


cool im an ass..... As for ABS, most ridiculous thing on any of these vehicles. Move on. none of my trucks have the abs feature active any longer thank the lord....... As I stated, if not for this garbage I would have not looped the truck. Just imagine letting someone else control the gas and brake pedal for you..... I don't need it. Problem gone now.


----------

